# Elliptical machine - feet flat or heels up?



## I Are Baboon (Aug 8, 2007)

For those of you who use the elliptical machine, do you keep your feet flat or do you lift your heels during movement?  I've seen people doing it both ways but I am not sure what's "proper" or more effective...or if it even matters.

I keep my feet flat.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 8, 2007)

I usually keep mine flat too.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2007)

Flat.  What would be the point in raising the heels?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh I know what youre talking about.  heh, Ive raised my heels before.  Feels like I am gliding on my toes...but I never keep at it.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 8, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Flat.  What would be the point in raising the heels?



I have no idea, but watching other people at my gym, most of them tend to lift their heels during the up portion of the movement.  

I just want to know how the machine is "supposed" to be used.  My guess is it doesn't matter.  Precor's website isn't too helpful.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 8, 2007)

OK, e-mail sent to Precor.  I'll let you know what they say.  I know you'll be on the edge of your seats waiting.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> I have no idea, but watching other people at my gym, most of them tend to lift their heels during the up portion of the movement.



You are making the assumption that most of the people in the gym know what they are doing.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 8, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> You are making the assumption that most of the people in the gym know what they are doing.



No, I assume they are all clueless which is why I don't do it their way.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 8, 2007)

I do em flat too.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 8, 2007)

Treadmill or bike for me.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 8, 2007)

I raise my heels...

I was always under the impression that the ELIP was supposed to be a machine that imitates running without the impact...

You use your calves when you run


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 8, 2007)

I tend to keep my feet flat.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 8, 2007)

Got an answer.  Do as you please, it would seem.

_Dear Phil, 

Thank you for contacting Precor Customer Support. I personally have an elliptical and keep my feet flat on the pedals of the unit. However, if you use a heal to toe running motion while on the elliptical you will increase the workout of your lower legs. If you still have concerns we also suggest that you speak to your medical physician. 

Thank you.

Melissa
_


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 8, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Got an answer.  Do as you please, it would seem.
> 
> _Dear Phil,
> 
> ...



Whew. I'll sleep like a baby tonight.


----------

